# I want to start my own message board



## srwebtech (Dec 2, 2003)

I would like to start a message board to help cancer survivors and caregivers. My husband has a rare type of cancer and I have been asked to develop a forum. 

I just received an AS degree in Computer Science so I have a broad knowledge base of computer science topics. 

A colleague told me that phpbb was a good program to use. 
I would appreciate any help in how to get myself started such as system requirements etc. 
Thanks. I look forward to a response. 
Sylvia


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

PHPbb is free for use and lots of free sking available too. For PHPbb you must have linux server. You can check out my website forum for more undertanding of how PHPbb looks and what improvements can be done in that.

You can use Vbulletin or Invision power board, that much easy to operate but need to buy the license. If you required any help in installation or anything related to phpbb, you can send me a PM.


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

There is another free forum that you can install and its called SMF (Simple Machine Forum). It's very easy to use and its more secure than PHPbb. You can go visit their website at http://www.simplemachines.org/ You can try out the demo at http://opensourcecms.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=462&Itemid=159 
Hope it helps.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

From phpBB http://www.phpbb.com/support/documents.php?mode=install:



> Installation of phpBB2 requires the following:
> 
> A webserver or web hosting account running on any major Operating System
> A SQL database system, one of:
> ...


BTW that's from the install instructions. Basically every $7-$10 hosting plan meets those requirements and if they don't meet them don't bother. Some hosting companies even have the install right in the hosting control panel. Simply click the button and it will install it for you.

If not basically you only need to set up a database in the hosting control panel, upload the phpbb files and run the install script from a web browser. It installs itself .... After that you only need to upload the ocassional update (get on the mailing list) and backup the database. Database can be backed up directly from the phpbb control panel...


----------



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

are u looking to be coding or do something at the easiest cheapest levvel?


----------



## srwebtech (Dec 2, 2003)

I do not have much coding experience. I am looking for something easy to get myself started. I don't mind spending time reading manuals to learn. 

I have worked very hard in college and in the real world so basically, I am eager to take on this endeavor. I am leaving the work force temporarily to work on designing a website and to see what is out there as far as my future is concerned. 

The only coding experience I have is from the classroom: Java, VB.
I took a mySQL class and advanced Access. 

Speaking of web site design: I have Adobe Go Live and learned to use it in a Web design class but I am planning on going to Dreamweaver 8. If anyone has information or input to give, I would love to hear it.

Thanks for all your help,

Sylvia


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Dreamweaver is expensive, but you can't beat it!


----------



## srwebtech (Dec 2, 2003)

How did you learn it?
I am thinking of buying the Shelly-Cashman Book.
I have taken Web Design Classes. 
Thanks,
Sylvia


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

You really don't need any coding to have your own forum. I recommend PHPBB because it's free, easy, and it's just awesome. You can check out this forum I made for a customer @ www.planetneoanime.com/forum (PHPBB forum that literally took me less than an hour to complete). Are you planning on buying hosting with a domain, or do you want a free website?

I recommend getting hosting from www.ipower.com, because they have a Forum script ready, all you need to do is literally click "Install Forum" and you will have your own forum installed. Changing the layout/skin is really no problem, you just need to upload files via FTP, and then change some settings in the admin panel. No coding required!

I have dreamweaver 8, and it's awesome. I got a student discount on it. You should download the 30 day demo, and see if you like it or not. You really don't need to know much coding for that either. But if you find that it's too much money, then check out this Free CoffeeCup HTML editor. Very similar to dreamweaver, but it's free!

http://www.coffeecup.com/free-editor/


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I've used phpbb and smf. When I decided to put back a forum and needed to use a free one, I went to smf because it was EASIER than phpbb in my opinion. Esp in the upgrades.

If you want to check mine out, go to SouthernladySecurity and you will see my portal which is MKPortal (also free to use and works with either smf or phpbb. Click on the word forum and that will take you to the forum inside.

The theme I used is someone else's but I made the header.

As far as learning web design:

This List is long

To learn more about hand coding (which is the best way) go to any of these web sites:

Tutorials for html:

W3Schools
HTML Goodies - Home Page
Writing HTML
Lissa Explains it All
NCSA Beginner's Guide to HTML
100 Do's and Don'ts in Web Design
Blogs and Code Samples for Programmers and Developers in ASP.NET, C#, PHP and more!
DotNetBips.com The .NET Knowledge Base
Webmonkey The Web Developers Resource
The Dave Page
NCSA Beginner's Guide to HTML
How to write HTML
html tutorial - free html tutorial - html and tutorial - basic html tutorial
HTML Guides HTML Tutorials HTML Help - Web Developers Network
EarthWeb.com The IT Industry Portal
Virtually Ignorant Web tutorials-- HTML tutorials, MouseOver tutorial
Plug-in FAQ
XHTML media type test - results

Specific Tutorials:

Frames Tutorial (this is a frames tutorial)
Bring on the tables 456 Berea Street (tables tutorial)
Eyeball Design - Commited to providing creative and quality web design services (ONLY works in IE)
css Zen Garden The Beauty in CSS Design
ASP.NET
3 col layout with equalising columns and footer
April A1 JavaScript(TM) Resources
CodeBrain.com - Tools Scripts for WebMasters - Java, JavaScript, and Perl
JavaScript Kit
JavaScript Search
Javascripts by Java-Scripts.net Free javascripts, tutorials, examples, and resources.
FlamingText Free online tool for generating custom webpage graphics and animations.
Hotscripts.com The nets largest PHP, CGI, Perl, JavaScript and ASP script collection (for almost any code) 
The PHP Resource Index

This is a very good site for almost anything about web
and web devlopement, including the free classes:

Web Design-HTMLThis one offers free online classes.

Buttons and Fonts:

4YEO.com free original graphics, fonts, animated gifs
buttons
Creativespirits Fonts
Digit Mania
FontFinder.ws (find fonts fast)
Free fonts download - Acid Fonts
IconBAZAAR
Leo's Icon Archive - 10,000+ free icons
Script Connector® (ORG) CastleKart

Colors and Mixers:

ColorMaker
ColorMix
Colour Selector Page
Convert From RGB to Hex on a Windows Computer
Decimal RGB to Hex RBG Value Conversion Utility
Geetha's Home Page - Color Code Converter
Seeing Red
Webmonkey Reference Color Codes

*Two EXCELLENT programs to download for color are Pixie
and colorbox:

Pixie (one of the two I can't live without)
Colorbox (this is the other one)*

*There are many HTML editor programs out there, paid and free..some are better than others.

One comes with every version of windows on the market. It's called Notepad.  But that means you have to do it the HARD way, or the easy depending on your point of view. It DOES mean you do have to learn to write code and not depend on the computer to do it for you. And you CAN make mistakes. The beauty of writing your own code is that once it is up, it is YOURS, not someone elses creation. *

So here goes the list of what I know is out there so far and I know others will add to the list:

Free editors:

First Page 2006 
NVU
Alleycode
WebTide Free Text Editor
MPSOFTWARE - Designed for you
CoffeeCup - HTML Editor
WebDwarf
FreeSerifSoftware
HTML-Kit
MAX's HTML Beauty++ 2004
DHE WEB Editor 1.8
Homepage of Crimson Editor
EditPad lite
Metapad
Araneae
OnScript Editor
UltraEdit

Of those, I use Notepad, which is build into the computer, 1st Page 2000 (Hardcore version), MPSOFTWARE (PHP Designer 2005) and I have Dreamweaver but seldom use it.

Paid Editors:

 Microsoft FrontPage
Dreamweaver MX 2004
Adobe GoLive
UltraEdit

I've been collecting for some time now. Liz


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

southernlady said:


> I've used phpbb and smf. When I decided to put back a forum and needed to use a free one, I went to smf because it was EASIER than phpbb in my opinion. Esp in the upgrades.


I'll have to disagree... Not familair with SMF and unless it has a button in the control panel to upgrde it I would imagine the upgrade procedures are the same.

To upgrade phpbb you only need to upload the changed files overwriting the old ones and point your browser at the php script for making the database changes. Shouldn't take more than a minute or two. If you have a board with custom mods it can be a little trickier but that's where Eazy Mod comes in. Nearly the same procedure, upload the mod file and run easy mod from your browser, providing none of the custom modifications you have made conflict with the mod file it will make the changes for you and you will only have to run the database script *if they are not included in the mod file. If it does conflict you will have to manually make the changes with a text editor but that's the price you pay for modding it... 

If the mod is quite large and there is a conflict (which easy mod will report) I'll note where it is and open the mod file in my editor to remove the line that is causing the conflict. Apply that part manually then rerun easy mod with the edited mod file.

I've worked with a few open source programs and I'll have to say phpbb is by far the easiest to modify. Between easy mod and the templated html for a begginer with a little knowledge or the desire to learn it's quite easy.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

> To upgrade phpbb you only need to upload the changed files overwriting the old ones and point your browser at the php script for making the database changes. Shouldn't take more than a minute or two. If you have a board with custom mods it can be a little trickier but that's where Eazy Mod comes in.


I've SEEN the upgrade script for phpbb and it's mixed in with patch script and the fresh install script and trying to deciper it is a nightmare if you aren't familar with php. And asking for help on the community boards gets you the response of RTFM!

Easy Mod: One: Is a nightmare to install on 50% of the hosts out there. Two: Gets NO support from the creator, he's too busy playiing GOD on the Developement team for the rest of the mods.Three: Once you get past a certain point IF you get it installed, it will fall down on it's own weight. Four: A vast majority of the mods don't work properly with it anyway.

SMF comes with the abilty to create sub forums without it being a mod. There is a spell checker built in. And a few other things. Liz


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

southernlady said:


> I've SEEN the upgrade script for phpbb and it's mixed in with patch script and the fresh install script and trying to deciper it is a nightmare if you aren't familar with php. And asking for help on the community boards gets you the response of RTFM!


True there probably could be a some better descriptions as what each file is for but basically you have two files you are want to be concerned with. Full install for fresh installs and changed files for updates. That's providing you haven't modded the board.

As for easy mod I've installed on it on plenty of forums without any trouble yet. Not sure what you mean by falling down on it's own weight but I've used it with many mods and it only begins to fail after installing many mods where they conflict. This usually happens in the templating where the mods are all vying for the same space. As I mentioned Easy Mod is a feature I have not seen on any other open source projects such as this.



> SMF comes with the abilty to create sub forums without it being a mod. There is a spell checker built in. And a few other things. Liz


Have you looked at phpbb 3.0, should be out soon. Of course it was supposeed to be released something like 4 or 5 years ago.  I haven't played with it much but I was very impressed with the Admin Control Panel. Lot of features and very well put together.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

southernlady said:


> . And asking for help on the community boards gets you the response of RTFM!


Stupid question, but what's RTFM??


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Read The Manual First

Geeklog web portal software in my opinion for you hands down. Very easy to set up, install mods, very stable security, and easily installed upgrades and best of all it is a website with a forum and personal messaging etc. One login gets you into all areas. Admins set user permissions and chooses who see's what.

here is their demo site
http://demo.geeklog.net/

Runs on any nix system and smoothly on windows too.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

knight_47 said:


> Stupid question, but what's RTFM??


Ironically... a response usually given to stupid questions. 

Does this help:









That's not to iply it was a stupid question, you said it not me.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

> Have you looked at phpbb 3.0, should be out soon. Of course it was supposeed to be released something like 4 or 5 years ago. I haven't played with it much but I was very impressed with the Admin Control Panel. Lot of features and very well put together.


When I was putting together SouthernladySecurity, I didn't want to wait on Olympus. And having had experience with smf before, even for a short period, I decided it was the one for me. I'm not using a lot of mods on it, it's a straight forward installation with MKPortal on the front end. Actually, the only reason I have a forum is that MKPortal won't run without one.

And the reason Olympus is so nice is it's suppose to be patterened after VB and IBP. At least that the underground rumor I hear on other boards. And after lookin at the What's Inproved and What's New list, I'd have to agree. The only thing missing is AJAX. But that's missing on smf as well. Liz


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Btw, here is the list of features for smf: http://www.simplemachines.org/about/features.php

Which includes Package management for the hacks (similar to the hooks of vb)
Also includes AJAX, Child forums, and the list is long. Liz


----------



## srwebtech (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey everyone,
I just got to the boards now. I am taking Net Plus Fast Trak and working, so I haven't had time to play with this stuff. 

I have reviewed your responses and I will look at them a little more closely as soon as I can. 

As of May 26, I will be unemployed. I resigned from my postion as Internet tech support technician because I was extremely frustrated with the lack of growth. It was a very difficult decision but I need to work at something that will allow me to use my classroom and lab skills. 

My dream is to get a nice website going and using it as a vehicle to promote my business. It it a big jump but I am going to give it some time. 

I will be checking in with you again soon!

Thanks a lot,

Sylvia


----------



## srwebtech (Dec 2, 2003)

southernlady said:


> I've SEEN the upgrade script for phpbb and it's mixed in with patch script and the fresh install script and trying to deciper it is a nightmare if you aren't familar with php. And asking for help on the community boards gets you the response of RTFM!
> 
> Easy Mod: One: Is a nightmare to install on 50% of the hosts out there. Two: Gets NO support from the creator, he's too busy playiing GOD on the Developement team for the rest of the mods.Three: Once you get past a certain point IF you get it installed, it will fall down on it's own weight. Four: A vast majority of the mods don't work properly with it anyway.
> 
> SMF comes with the abilty to create sub forums without it being a mod. There is a spell checker built in. And a few other things. Liz


Hi Liz,
I just looked at your site. Nice. 
Did you hard code it? What did you use as an editor? 
I liked your forums too. The only thing is, I have a 20" monitor so the print looks small. 
When I used Go Live I set the resolution for the average person which is closer to a 17 inch monitor.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

> I just looked at your site. Nice.


Thank you, but may I ask, which one? I have three listed in my signature and one leads to several more, LOL.



> Did you hard code it? What did you use as an editor?


If you are talking about the first two of the three in my signature, no, I did not hard code them.

When I do hard code, I use notepad with 1st Page 2000 (it's now 1st Page 2006 and buggy) as my backup editor. I've also used Nvu.



> I liked your forums too. The only thing is, I have a 20" monitor so the print looks small.


Yeah, I know, it looks small to me too but the 20" monitor isn't standard yet, the 17 inch is still the standard in the home market with the most popular screen resolution of 800x600 and 1024x768. At those two resolutions, the print is actually an decent size.

Anything else I can help with? Liz


----------



## srwebtech (Dec 2, 2003)

southernlady said:


> Thank you, but may I ask, which one? I have three listed in my signature and one leads to several more, LOL.
> 
> If you are talking about the first two of the three in my signature, no, I did not hard code them.
> 
> ...


Oh, I looked at all three but the one I was asking about was Priority Computers. 
I am all set for now. Thanks.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I used a template for it cause I couldn't get a look I liked and then I modified it considerably. A friend of mine made the logo and we went from there. Liz


----------



## mkatight (Apr 12, 2006)

If you still need a forum then I would recommend XMB forum

http://xmbforum.com

It is really easy to install and really simple to customize and use.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

There is a forum called "Next BBS" http://nextbbs.com that offers an extremely easy way to set-up a board. You just upload 2 files, run one of the files and it will uncompress the other file and in minute you're good to go with your new board.

You can download the files directly from here
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=121332&package_id=132380


----------

